# New Owner



## FordFamily (Jan 18, 2006)

We'll my family just made the plunge into camping...we just purchased an Outback 28RSDS.

Fortunately, the dealer had the exact model/color that we wanted, so it's ready to go. All we need is some warmer weather!!!!

We anxiously look forward to sharing in the Outback experience with everyone on this WEB site.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

FordFamily said:


> We'll my family just made the plunge into camping...we just purchased an Outback 28RSDS.
> 
> Fortunately, the dealer had the exact model/color that we wanted, so it's ready to go. All we need is some warmer weather!!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats! Welcome to the cult! Post often and sign up for some rallies! Where are you?


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

All are welcome! Glad you made it!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congradulations and Good Luck.

Most of us (excluding Ghosty of course) are waiting for warmer weather.

Looking forward to your input on the site.

Chevyfamily







(John)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

FordFamily,

Congrats on your new Outback and welcome to the forum! Have a great time in your home away from home!

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome FordFamily to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 28RSDS
Have fun and enjoy it









Don action


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Warmer weather? It's 79* outside. Get camping. Oh, and wlcome to the party.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

Ford Family,

Congrats and welcome! Oregon is a beautiful place to do some camping (May - October) Time for some Mod's before the first trip?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome aboard. Feels good, doesn't it? Great model choice BTW.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

FordFamily,

Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on your new trailer. action

Bill


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

Welcome Aboard,
You are going to love the 28 RS-DS. I think you will also find that if you can put up with some fun game playing, this sight is an unbelievable soucre of information. Do not be afraid to ask anything. Chances are someone on this sight has been through it before or if not, we all would like to know it.
Great Camping,
Rich


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS ON THE NEW OUTBACK!*









I know you will love it! Have fun, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

FordFamily,

Welcome to the site and congratulations on your new Outback. sunny I am sure you are ready to hit the road with it.







What part of the country are you in?







Good luck and post often and let us hear about it.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new trailer, I see you did what my wife and I did in the fall, go big and don't look back


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Alright!! We have another one on the road.

Need to know where you live Fordfamily. An Outback Rally is just what you need to get yourself up to speed on all the mods you're going to have (er..want) to do!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Bull Elk said:


> I think you will also find that if you can put up with some fun game playing, this sight is an unbelievable soucre of information. [snapback]74792[/snapback]​


Hey! We resemble that remark!







Ya gotta have fun while dispensing opinions.







Otherwise we'd probably kill each other.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Bull Elk said:
> 
> 
> > I think you will also find that if you can put up with some fun game playing, this sight is an unbelievable soucre of information. [snapback]74792[/snapback]​
> ...


FUN game playing, Bull Elk?? Hey - this is serious business, here. I'm getting ready to take Puff out on the road. ....and if you don't think that's serious....consider the fact tht you may be out there on the road WITH me









Welcome to our little slice of cyber space!


----------



## FordFamily (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome. We've only owned our TT for less than one week, but we're dying to take it out...I don't know if we'll make it until spring. Our fist official outing is scheduled for Memorial Day weekend, but we'd love to get out sooner.

I believe that "Oregon Camper" noted that there is an Outback Rally? "Oregon" is a little far for us because we live in the Chicago land area.

Does anyone know if/when/where there is a rally in my neck of the woods?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Check the "Outbacker Rally" section under Outback RV Owners Forum. I don't remember any rallies in your area

Gary


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Hope you enjoy the Outback. We bought ours in November and have only been on 2 quick weekend trips. I'm ready to get some quality time with the new purchase...... There are answers to every outback question on this site.....I would like to see the one that could stump these guys (note: I didn't include myself in that comment







)

Have fun!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

FordFamily said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome. We've only owned our TT for less than one week, but we're dying to take it out...I don't know if we'll make it until spring. Our fist official outing is scheduled for Memorial Day weekend, but we'd love to get out sooner.
> 
> I believe that "Oregon Camper" noted that there is an Outback Rally? "Oregon" is a little far for us because we live in the Chicago land area.
> 
> ...


I posted a message to "northwestcampers" about the PNW Rally under the " Information Needed For Neophyte" topic.

"http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=6632&hl=

I know it is a long drive from Chicago, but you'd win the "drove the longest way" prize for sure...


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

action Welcome aboard. Everyone here will be glad to help you in any way possible, except me, I don't know enough to help anybody. Anyway they have helped me out tremendously. Ask questions. Remember, the only dumb question is the one you don't ask. Once again, welcome action action


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

BenandTina..........Don t sell yourself short. Every one here has knowledge in a variety of subjects as I think yu do also.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

FordFamily,

Appears to be a rally shaping up for the Memorial Day Weekend at Orchard Beach State Park just north of Manistee, Michigan. If you're interested, check the thread.
It's a long thread, but just look near the end.

Bill


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

FordFamily,

Appears to be a rally shaping up for the Memorial Day Weekend at Orchard Beach State Park just north of Manistee, Michigan. If you're interested, check the thread.

It's a long thread, but just look near the end. Check this link:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=5479&hl=

Bill


----------

